# UGA vs Colorado and the Braves not on TV.....



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2010)

Well DishNetwork Customer's need to take a gander at this because you may be without your DAWG'S and Braves fix if you don't....... Talk about a pain in the tail.......


Dish Network customers lose FX, Fox Sports, NatGeo over rate dispute
10:31 pm September 30, 2010, by Rodney Ho


Two of the three possible regular season final games for outgoing Braves manager Bobby Cox may be blacked out for Dish Network customers if a dispute over rates isn't resolved. CREDIT: Curtis Compton/ajc.com
If you’re a Dish Network customer and planning to watch two of the three final Atlanta Braves regularly scheduled season games this weekend, you may be out of luck.

Fox Networks is blocking Dish’s access to its Fox Sports channels, FX and NatGeo. The sticking point is rate increases. Dish said they are asking for transmission fee increase of more than 50 percent. Those increases are often passed on to customers in the form of higher monthly subscription rates.

In a press release today, Dish said, “Fox has flatly refused Dish Network’s request to allow customers to continue to watch these FOX channels during the negotiations.”

“Dish Network is not going to allow Fox or any programmer to bully our customers into paying such an unconscionable price increase,” said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for Dish Network in the press release.

The University of Georgia football game on Saturday night versus Colorado is set to air on Fox Sports South, which would be unavailable if this dispute continues.

But good news, Dawg fans: Dish has come up with a work around. It has made some channels available that most Atlanta subscribers don’t normally get, including Channel 9667, which is Comcast Rocky Mountain. That network is airing the Georgia-Colorado game. In that case, you’ll hear the game from the Colorado perspective but at least you’ll get the game.

There, so far, appears to be no other option for the affected Braves game. SportsSouth is scheduled to air the Braves-Phillies game tonight at 7:30 p.m. Fox Sports South is set to air the Sunday game, which could be manager Bobby Cox’s final game ever, at 1:30 p.m. (The Saturday game at 4 p.m. will air on WAGA-TV, which Dish Network customers will have access whether this dispute is resolved or not.)

Fox has its own website about the situation at www.getwhatipaidfor.com where it also notes that the Fox broadcast network might be affected on November 1 in a separate dispute. There, Fox points to alternative options such as DirectTV, Comcast and AT&T U-Verse.

This move affects Dish Network’s 14.3 million nationwide customers. (Dish does not reveal metro specific numbers.)

Kate Hart, a spokeswoman for Fox Sports South and SportsSouth, said Thursday evening that Dish has about 10 to 15 percent of the metro Atlanta market.

“We’re doing everything we can to negotiate a fair deal with Fox to keep the channels up for our customers,” said Francie Bauer, a spokeswoman for Dish Network, using a prepared statement at 10:15 p.m. EST. “It looks like it’s going to go down to the wire.”

This does not impact Fox News, the Fox broadcast network (WAGA) or Fox Business Channel


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 1, 2010)

All the more reason to switch to Direct TV. They give me channels others like Comcast and Dish don't have(NFL Network) and I have just about every FOX news/sports channel there is. Never ever heard of a dispute over programs on Direct TV. Oh and more HD channels than the others.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Direct TV is the ticket!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 1, 2010)

Good excuse to go to a sports bar!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> All the more reason to switch to Direct TV. They give me channels others like Comcast and Dish don't have(NFL Network) and I have just about every FOX news/sports channel there is. Never ever heard of a dispute over programs on Direct TV. Oh and more HD channels than the others.





Hut2 said:


> Direct TV is the ticket!



I have had both and prefer Dish 10 to 1 over Direct, but hey they are all a bunch of THIEVES.......


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 1, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> All the more reason to switch to Direct TV. They give me channels others like Comcast and Dish don't have(NFL Network) and I have just about every FOX news/sports channel there is. Never ever heard of a dispute over programs on Direct TV. Oh and more HD channels than the others.



I have Comcast and I have the NFL Network.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 1, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> good excuse to go to the freaking game!!!



fixed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2010)

Direct TV = NFL Sunday ticket = Sunday heaven on 108" HD projector.


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Direct TV = NFL Sunday ticket = Sunday heaven on 108" HD projector.



x2 I've never had a problem with DirecTV and Dish doesn't even offer the Sunday Ticket. Sunday Ticket=Best Money Ever Spent!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I work for Comcast so........ Anything Dish is a waste


----------



## reylamb (Oct 1, 2010)

Dish has the NFL network.

Most disputes between cable/sat providers and program networks go unnoticed.  Direct has had more than their fair share of disputes with networks over the years, but Dish does like to play dirty pool with networks at time also.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I have Comcast and I have the NFL Network.



Me too. Also have CSS. 

That to me is a deal breaker as far as moving away from Comcast. Being able to watch commercial free replays of college games On Demand is nice.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Me too. Also have CSS.
> 
> That to me is a deal breaker as far as moving away from Comcast. Being able to watch commercial free replays of college games On Demand is nice.



I watch 8 NFL games at once and stats pop up every time one of my fantasy players does something as you can program in up to 2 teams.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2010)

I would not trade my DirecTV for free Dish. My Brother has dish and I watch it with him a good bit. I would never swap.He complains about Customer Service all the time. I have never had any CS issues and have had DirecTV since they bought out Prime Star.Got sat in the first place cause I live in the sticks and no cable available.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 1, 2010)

I refuse to watch it even if it were on....




My little girl is playing ball tomorrow all day.....Coach Bitter will be there!


----------



## reylamb (Oct 1, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Me too. Also have CSS.
> 
> That to me is a deal breaker as far as moving away from Comcast. Being able to watch commercial free replays of college games On Demand is nice.


Please tell me you are not watching Dawg replays from this year!!!!!!!!!!!!


Paymaster said:


> I would not trade my DirecTV for free Dish. My Brother has dish and I watch it with him a good bit. I would never swap.He complains about Customer Service all the time. I have never had any CS issues and have had DirecTV since they bought out Prime Star.Got sat in the first place cause I live in the sticks and no cable available.


I have never had any CS issues with Dish....of course I deal with their engineers and not their CS, so maybe that is a difference.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 1, 2010)

CS with Comcast is definitely nothing to write home about, but I like their interface and I think you get better internet speed with cable than with satellite.  Might be in my head...  but you also don't have that dish hangiong off your house and you don't have problems in bad weather.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 2, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Please tell me you are not watching Dawg replays from this year!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .



I watch the replay at least once every week.

Even hit rewind on many plays while rubbing my eyes in disbelief.

I also watch other SEC games and even some of the acc games. I've even stooped so low as to watch the replay of a Klimpsum game!


----------



## reylamb (Oct 2, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I watch the replay at least once every week.
> 
> Even hit rewind on many plays while rubbing my eyes in disbelief.
> 
> I also watch other SEC games and even some of the acc games. I've even stooped so low as to watch the replay of a Klimpsum game!



I could see watching the replay of Clem's son vs the Burners, that was a great game.........but I just don't think I could have put myself through watching replays of Clem's kid games when Tommy was around, which is kinda like watching Dawg games right now.......sorry MD, I could not resist

Lord Forgive me, and please feed the pygmies in Africa....


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 2, 2010)

Dish customers can see the Dawgs on 9664 and 9667, another Dawg fan pointed me to that.


----------



## Rays123 (Oct 2, 2010)

9664 doesnt work, and at the moment 9667 is some other game


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> Dish customers can see the Dawgs on 9664 and 9667, another Dawg fan pointed me to that.



Its not on 9667 on my tv...


----------



## bowfish71 (Oct 2, 2010)

Same for me (


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 2, 2010)

Is the game on? I can't find it..........NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rays123 (Oct 2, 2010)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Is the game on? I can't find it..........NOOOOOOOO



negative, I have been through every channel and its nowhere


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2010)

It's ok that we can't find it--sorta' like a mercy killin'......


----------



## bowfish71 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just fussed with dish for 30 mins.  They say noone in ga is able to watch the game.  This is total crap!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2010)

channelsurfing.net  has the game...


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Oct 2, 2010)

*dish*

Game is on 444 on dish.


----------



## fireman1501 (Oct 2, 2010)

charter cable aint out when rains either. i hate a sat.


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2010)

tcward said:


> it's ok that we can't find it--sorta' like a mercy killin'......



x2!


----------

